# cervix not dilating



## Oldntimes (Nov 26, 2006)

I was hoping someone could tell me what should I have on hand???
Last year I has a FF go into labor and her cervix did Not dilate even well into a few hours of labor. She could not deliver the kid(s) . I was not home when she went into labor.

What Med should I have on hand to open up the cervix if this should happen again with another doe?
Lutalyse ??? and at what stage should it be given? . What dose?
does 1/2cc IM sound right/

Thanks,
Colleen


----------



## mmurrey (May 7, 2005)

We had a doe that did not clean out and we were giving lutalyse. We had to give her I believe it was 2cc but that was for cleaning out so I am not sure it would be the same. I am a newbie at this and I hope someone else can verify the dose.
Mellissa


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

A mentor of mine suggested to me injecting Calcium. Lots and lots of it, very slowly. I use one of those 30cc syringes and inject sub q. It takes a while to get it all in, the slower the better. The calcium helps with dilation.

Ruth


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

oxitocin to open the cervix lute to get contractions going.

I would give her bo-se and vit b also.

2 cc's of lute IM is correct


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I should think the odds of this happening again with another doe would be quite low. Anyone have any idea on how common this would be?


----------



## Oldntimes (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks moonspinner,
I sure hope not what an awful thing to go threw...


----------



## Milking Mom (Oct 2, 2004)

Patty0315 said:


> oxitocin to open the cervix lute to get contractions going.
> 
> I would give her bo-se and vit b also.
> 
> 2 cc's of lute IM is correct


Actually Lutalyse is what opens the cervix, but it is undependable as to how long it will take. It takes anywhere from 12-48 hours. So if you are trying to open the cervix after the doe has already gone into labor it is going to be quite a while before it works. The oxytocin causes the contractions. You NEVER want to give oxytocin without the cervix being open or you could actually cause the uterus to burst or tear. The doe could be in terrible pain during these contractions without the cervix being dialated. What I would suggest doing is IF and only IF you are certain of your breeding dates on a doe that you had problems with you can induce her labor to time her kidding, give her a 2 cc IM shot of lute about 36 hours before you want her to kid. At the same time you give the lute give a 5 cc IM shot of Dexamethasone. Your doe should be dialated and kid within 36 hours. I actually went through an emergency situation a few days ago with a boer doe that went into labor 3 days early and was not dialating. She actually had a hoof sticking through the cervix which was only dialated to about 1 1/2 inches. After a couple of hours of pushing and me manually going into the doe with a finger and circling around the cervix opening gently to try and manipulate it to open I was getting no where. I did give her a 2 cc IM shot of lute that morning when I saw she was in labor and was having a problem. I knew it would take a while for it to do anything, but I wanted to have it on board just in case. The Vet told me to give her a 20 cc IM shot of Dexamethasone to soften the uterus. I CAUTION: This is in an emergency situation only that this amount of Dex should EVER be given. This is not a standard dose at all and should not be used on a whim. After walking the doe then resting and manipulating the cervix opening, then walking and resting, repeating this over the next hour to hour and a half the cervix began to soften enough that 2 feet came sticking out. This was a huge buck kid presenting hind feet first. A little more of the same and was finally able to pull the kid out. You have to be patient and careful so not to tear her cervix. She did bleed more than usual and it is mainly because of the large dose of Dexamethasone. If the bleeding had not stopped in a timely manner we could have had a problem. Within 5 minutes she delivered kid number two with no problems. She was given 1.5ccs of oxytocin so I could assure she would clean out well. This situation was probably less than an hour away from a C-section.


----------

